# Enabling TPMS with just VCDS?



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Stumbled across this today:

Enable TPMS
* You need the 1AT ABS unit - check your stickers (1AS does not work)
[Hidden menu] [car] [cardevicelist] [RDK] Enable
[Hidden menu] [car] [carmenuoperation] [Tires Air Pressure Control] Set to 5

[03 - ABS Brakes] 
[Security Access - 16] (probably with login code: 61378) 
[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 1 
Bit 3 - Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K6) active (1 = active)

The TPMS need to be enabled in the Instrument Cluster: 
[17 - Instruments] 
[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 4 
Bit 0 - Tire Pressure Monitoring (TPMS) installed (1 = active) 
Reset MMI

With more detail at http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/ ... 50164.html

Does anyone know if this works on the TT? I've always found TPMS to give more false positives than useful info, but it's still useful to know if you're too lazy/absent minded to check the pressures regularly


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think that works on the TT.

The ABS controller fitted to the TT doesn't have TPMS capability. There is a "co-processor" unit (hardware) that you need to fit too.

I've done the software mod to other VW/Audis before (including fitting the TPMS reset button and loom) - and the software change doesn'y work on my Mk2.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

beepcake said:


> Stumbled across this today:
> 
> Enable TPMS
> * You need the 1AT ABS unit - check your stickers (1AS does not work)
> ...


 not sure about this method but i installed retro-fit TPMS ( although audi said it can't be done) harness from kufatec second hand TPMS unit from ebay.de and switch bank but and here's the but the switch bank alone cost £95 so all in all it cost me about £250 in all.ross-tec were able to help with the coding.
with the switch and unit
http://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/Audi/TT-8J/TPMS-Tire-Pressure-Monitoring-Retrofit-Audi-TT-8J
just the loom 
http://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/Audi/TT-8J/TPMS-Tire-Pressure-Monitoring-harness-Audi-TT-8J


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Cheers guys - it's not useful enough for me to pay money for, just curious if the software only trick worked like it does with coming/leaving home lights


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Stumbled across this today:
> 
> Enable TPMS
> * You need the 1AT ABS unit - check your stickers (1AS does not work)
> ...


Are you suggesting all TT's (inc my TTS) have TPMS fitted but not switched on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

i can say from experience no this is not the case you need to connect to the abs controller via a TPMS unit. you maybe able to get by by resetting the settings via VCDS otherwise you do need a reset switch.
audi are not like some other manufacturers they don't use standard wiring looms and just blank off wires for extras that arn't being used they just supply wiring for systems that are ordered.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

illingworth22 said:


> Are you suggesting all TT's (inc my TTS) have TPMS fitted but not switched on?


Not on the TT it seems, but on several VAG cars the TPMS is part of the ABS sensors so you can switch it on in VCDS - but resetting it also requires being plugged into VCDS, so not exactly ideal 

If the TT has a separate piece of hardware for the TPMS (which apparently it does) then its a no go.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a look at the build sticker for your car. It's the one stuck in the manual with all the build codes on it. From what I understand:-

If the code 1AT appears - TPMS can be enabled in software.
If the code 1AS appears - TMPS can NOT be enabled in software.

The TPMS stuff is not specific to the ABS sensor(s) but to the ABS controller. AFAIK, the ABS controller on the TT does NOT support TPMS without a supplementary module - and when I say this, it's still PASSIVE TPMS, not the ACTIVE TPMS on the Q7 etc.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I went into this in great detail and most TTS models have the correct controller fitted so you just need a button and there were a VERY few TDi's with the correct controller that were built in November and December 2009. All other TTs have the wrong controller and need an extra box fitted behind the dashpod.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

But that extra box... is that then for the TPMS with the modules in the wheels? 
Detecting differences in circumference through the intelligent ABS module was basically a cheaper alternative for TPMS.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> But that extra box... is that then for the TPMS with the modules in the wheels?
> Detecting differences in circumference through the intelligent ABS module was basically a cheaper alternative for TPMS.


No, you need an extra controller and then a wire from that controller into the main ECU and ABS system. It's the genuine Audi system retrofitted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

tpms controller plus a loom comprising of 4 wires to abs controller 2 to canbus 2 to fuse box and 2 to a switch,job done but fitting is not exactly a 5 minute job to the abs controller.


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

A direct TPMS system would use valves on the alloys to monitor the pressures and you would be able to see the pressure of each wheel on the display.

Cars are now coming standard with an indirect TPMS system due to EU regs, which uses the ABS system to monitor for pressure changes by monitoring the wheel rotational speeds There wont be a valve on the alloy and wont give you a pressure readout of each wheel. All it will do is warn you where there is sudden large drop in pressure.

So what the OP maybe referring is an indirect TPMS option that can be enabled. I know on other makes this can be enabled by using the manufacturers diagnostic tools.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I would suggest that folk posting on this thread take heed of what WJA96 has said and also search the mkII forum for previous post on this very subject as it has been covered completely in the past 2 years.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I would suggest that folk posting on this thread take heed of what WJA96 has said and also search the mkII forum for previous post on this very subject as it has been covered completely in the past 2 years.


+ 1

Very well covered, I was one who went into the detail too on this forum and bought the controller and cable with fitting instructions but personal circumstances interrupted the install and now have a new 2013, with it already installed.

Hence a TPMS kit will be for sale as soon as I can picture it for the forum . . .


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Might be useful if someone actually posted a link to the other thread :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

toshiba and i were in the process of doing a how to thread.as it appears i am the only one that has completed the retro-fit.
point to note,it is not possible to retro-fit the exact audi system as the kufatec harness does not support calibrating the unit via the DIS(as the factory fit system does) that's why you have to use a seperate set switch.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

tter said:


> toshiba and i were in the process of doing a how to thread.as it appears i am the only one that has completed the retro-fit.
> point to note,it is not possible to retro-fit the exact audi system as the kufatec harness does not support calibrating the unit via the DIS(as the factory fit system does) that's why you have to use a seperate set switch.


The factory reset via DIS is from MY12 onwards I believe. Prior to that they all had the button, which is why the TPMS button version of the switch pack is available. I actually liked having the button there as I REALLY hate blanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

wja96 said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > toshiba and i were in the process of doing a how to thread.as it appears i am the only one that has completed the retro-fit.
> ...


the DIS reset on cars from MY11 onwards is able to be activated through VCDS whether your using the seperate set button or not. the reason i mention this is because its easy to get bogged down activating the set on the DIS ( as originally suggested by ross-tec) just to find it doesn't work and once activated it interferes with the seperate set switch.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

tter said:


> the DIS reset on cars from MY11 onwards is able to be activated through VCDS whether your using the seperate set button or not. the reason i mention this is because its easy to get bogged down activating the set on the DIS ( as originally suggested by ross-tec) just to find it doesn't work and once activated it interferes with the seperate set switch.


Actually inc MY10, I got as far as that inc the display on the main dial but of course nothing worked  then got the kit together of controller, cable and switch unit (from wja96) but changed cars instead :wink:


----------

